# Construirán en Lima hotel más alto de Sudamérica



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Esta noticia salió hoy en el T-NEWS (noticias del sector turístico: http://www.tnews.com.pe/noticias/unot200106.htm). Alguién tiene noticias adicionales sobre esto??

------------------------------------------------
Tendrá 38 pisos y 300 habitaciones
CONSTRUIRAN EN LIMA HOTEL MAS ALTO DE SUDAMERICA
El Gerente General de la Cadena de Hoteles Libertador, Pierre Berthier, anunció la construcción en Lima de un hotel de 38 pisos, considerado como el más alto de Sudamérica. Aunque no especificó el monto de la inversión, Berthier indicó que el lujoso hotel estará ubicado a pocos metros del centro empresarial de San Isidro y contará con 300 habitaciones y un salón de conferencias para 2,500 personas. Asimismo, el ejecutivo reveló que el hotel de la Cadena Libertador que se encuentra ubicado en el Valle Sagrado de los Incas, en Cusco, subirá de categoría de tres a cinco estrellas. Para ello se tiene previsto demoler la actual infraestructura para dar paso a un exclusivo edificio que contará con 125 habitaciones, un moderno spa, canchas de tenis en un terreno de 123 mil metros cuadrados, entre otros servicios. Estos anuncios los realizó anoche durante la fiesta de celebración por el 30 aniversario de la cadena hotelera, en las instalaciones de la Casa García Alvarado de Miraflores. En la cita se premió también a las agencias de viajes que realizaron el mayor número de ventas a favor del Hotel Libertador durante el 2005 y se repartieron bonos entre las agencias de viajes más productivas por poco más de 101 mil dólares.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow ! ,, excelente noticia !! ,,, Libertador ? ,, este no era el famoso edificio de 40 pisos que iban a construir en San isidro ,, ! ,, y que bien que haya otro hotel 5 estrellas en Cusco !


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Great news!


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

COMO SE VERA EL CENTRO FINACIERO DE SAN ISIDRO CON ESTE NUEVO HOTEL?????


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=264325&page=4&pp=20 
será el mismo? si es asi...fáicl que termina en 30 pisos


----------



## lalotop2005 (Nov 21, 2005)

Chicos uno de los hoteles mas altos de Sudamérica es el hotel Marriot en santiago de chile con 40 pisos y 142 metros de altura. 

Saludos.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Tengo entendido que el edificio donde está el Marriott de Santiago no está ocupado totalmente por el hotel, los ultimos pisos son apartamentos.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Excelente noticia....mmmm, que les cuesta llegar a 40 pisos!!, si ya construyeron 38...jeje


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

Es una excelente noticia y gran aporte en lo que respecta a desarrollo vertical.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

ojala q a medida q pase el tiempo no llegue a 35 o 30 pisos., hay q apoyarle a los dueños con algun dinero paraque sea los 40 pisos originales y una gorrita en la punta tipo plaza tres paraque tenga por lo menos 155 m de altura.

este hotel mas el proyecto del centro financiero que se ubica a unos 160 m de distancia le clavara a lima uno skyline envidiable.

hay q esperar pues unos meses mas pero no se va aguantar años de espera.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

:master: ohhh gran apec :master:


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

EXPLICA ESO FAYO APARTE DEL HOTEL LIBERTADOR HAY OTRO EDIFICIO DE CONCIDERABLE ALTURA EN CONSTRUCCION O EN VIAS DE CONSTUCCION???????


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

fayo said:


> ojala q a medida q pase el tiempo no llegue a 35 o 30 pisos., *hay q apoyarle a los dueños con algun dinero* paraque sea los 40 pisos originales y una gorrita en la punta tipo plaza tres paraque tenga por lo menos 155 m de altura.
> 
> este hotel mas el proyecto del centro financiero que se ubica a unos 160 m de distancia le clavara a lima uno skyline envidiable.
> 
> hay q esperar pues unos meses mas pero no se va aguantar años de espera.


Claro , un par de millones .. aver somos 90 peruanos segun el censo del a~o pasado ,,, mejor que llegue a los 50 pisos ............ :sleepy: :weirdo: 


:jk:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Interesante noticia.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

PaiMei74 said:


> Esta noticia salió hoy en el T-NEWS (noticias del sector turístico: http://www.tnews.com.pe/noticias/unot200106.htm). Alguién tiene noticias adicionales sobre esto??
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> Tendrá 38 pisos y 300 habitaciones
> ...


Canchas de tennis para un hotel 5 estrellas del Cuzco??? (3,500 msnm)!!! :uh:


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

^^ el hotel Libertador Tambo del Inka está ubicado en Urubamba, en el Valle Sagrado, a mas o menos 2800 msnm.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

que gran noticia, se va a ver excelente ese edificio en San Isidro.


----------



## un mexicano (Mar 21, 2005)

Oorale,38 pisos!!,entonces si va a rebasar seguro los 130 mts!!,supongo!! kay:


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Bieeeeeeeen!! Vamos Perú, tu puedes! Ojala que pronto sigan y sigan subiendo en altura! Lima se lo merece!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

fayo said:


> ojala q a medida q pase el tiempo no llegue a 35 o 30 pisos., hay q apoyarle a los dueños con algun dinero paraque sea los 40 pisos originales y una gorrita en la punta tipo plaza tres paraque tenga por lo menos 155 m de altura.


 :yes: :hilarious


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

que buena noticia nomas que ojala no se quede estancado el proyecto


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

fayo, buena idea.
pásame la cuenta corriente de los ricachones para hacer factible el depósito. preferentemente que la cuenta sea en libras esterlinas. !!! :bash:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que les cuesta llegar a los 40!


----------



## napa-sky (Mar 27, 2005)

hay renders?


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Bueno por lo menos se ve que las grandes cadenas hoteleras de america y el mundo estan apostando por invertir en nuestro pais y eso ya es un paso muy grande. Antes con lo del terrorismo nadie invertia ni daba nada por nosotros.


----------



## napa-sky (Mar 27, 2005)

por lo menos aquí en chile se ha comenzado a ver mucha más publicidad turística del perú que antes...y los comerciales son muy buenos kay:


----------



## XgaX (Nov 17, 2005)

El hilton de bogotá eran dos torres, una de 38 pisos y otra de como 40 pisos... tienen más de 150 mts...


----------



## ·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.· (Feb 25, 2004)

^^el "hilton" de bogota es alto pero no es hotel más alto de LA, de hecho ya ni siquiera funciona como hotel!!

en todo caso el record seguiría en manos de colombia ya que el hotel mas alto de LA es el Hotel torre de Cali con 44pisos y 183mts!! record que creo seguirán ostentando, por lo menos hasta que finalicen los hoteles que se emplazaran en las altas torres panameñas!!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

yo pensaba q era el marriot de santiago !? :S


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

:tiasd:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

napa-sky said:


> por lo menos aquí en chile se ha comenzado a ver mucha más publicidad turística del perú que antes...y los comerciales son muy buenos kay:


Con razón la vez pasada leí que la gran mayoría de turistas que vienen al Perú, son Chilenos.


----------



## luvarqui (Jan 28, 2006)

Muy interesante, lamentablemnete el enlace me lleva a una pagina no encontrada. Yo habia escuchado hace un par de años que el Lima Hilton iba ser el mas alto de sudamerica, con mas de 40 pisos, pero creo que el proyecto quedo en nada. Me alegra que hayan otras propuestas para construir un hotel alto, ojala se concreten pronto!! pues Lima se lo merece

Esa vista del Hotel Marriot de Santiago esta espectacular tambien. Me alegra que en sudamerica sigamos progresando, ahora se nos mira con diferente ojos, creo que la imagen va ir mejorando cada vez mas. Gracias por las fotos


----------



## luvarqui (Jan 28, 2006)

Bogota tambien muchos edificio altos y una arquitectura muy ordenada y moderna, es otra ciudad muy bonita, ojala pueda conocer Santiago pronto, saludos


----------



## SilverChair (Dec 16, 2004)

CReo que tendra que superar los 145 mts. Talvez esos 38 pisos sean pisos altos asi seria el mas alto de Sudamareica.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

ah q buena noticia!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No interesa si llega a ser el más alto de sudamerica, con tal quie pase al centro cívico y tenga buen diseño es suficiente.


----------



## -Dudes. (Feb 1, 2006)

El hotel mas alto de Sudamerica es el Santiago Marriott? ..pues bien ese edificio tiene que superar al Boulevard Kennedy ..ya quiero verlo finalizado! ..al fin un edificio superara a la Chocavento de solo 109 mts. exelente!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

El Chocavento no es el más alto, el el Centro Civico en el Centro de Lima de 120 mts.


----------



## -Dudes. (Feb 1, 2006)

120?? Estas seguro ..siempre se le a catalogado mas bajo a ese edificio ..de hecho siempre cuando se habla de edificio mas alto de Peru sale la Chocavento con 109 Mts. ..vean bien los datos ..siempre estan maquillados ..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esa es discusión antigua, el edificio más alto de Lima es el centro cívico.


----------



## -Dudes. (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok ..ahora a comprobar la Altura porque 120 Mts. es mucho ..esa torre es levemente mas alta que la Chocavento segun fotos ..yo le calculo 115 Mts. mas o menos ..

Investiguen jejje yo no estoy en Lima :S ..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ya investigamos, no se dio con la altura exacta pero se calculó en más o menos 110m, de hecho y a simple vista, más alta que el Chocavento.


----------



## Kronos (Oct 7, 2005)

no soy moderador , pero por el bien de la humanidad hablen de este hotel que sera el edificio simbolo de lima¡¡¡


----------



## -Dudes. (Feb 1, 2006)

de 110 Mts. a casi 150 Mts. es un gran salto para Lima!


----------



## bar7pm (Feb 16, 2006)

Interesante.

No entiendo mucho el afán por la altura por sobre todas las complejidades urbanas que padece Lima, pero bueno, quedaría por analizar siendo Lima una ciudad con clima muy brumoso o nublado la mayor parte del año, a qué turista le interesará estar en un piso desde donde no puede ver nada salvo que tenga suerte del clima, más de 30 pisos estás tocando la neblina limeña... o me equivoco?

De todas maneras quiero expresar mi alegría al ver nuevas inversiones en la construcción que por largo tiempo en el Peú estuvo casi ausente (años '80 - '90).


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

-Dudes. said:


> 120?? Estas seguro ..siempre se le a catalogado mas bajo a ese edificio ..de hecho siempre cuando se habla de edificio mas alto de Peru sale la Chocavento con 109 Mts. ..vean bien los datos ..siempre estan maquillados ..



122 metros exactamente, ya con anterioridad se demostro su verdadera altura, le sigue la chocavento con 107 metros, dato tambien confirmado


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bar7pm said:


> Interesante.
> 
> No entiendo mucho el afán por la altura por sobre todas las complejidades urbanas que padece Lima, pero bueno, quedaría por analizar siendo Lima una ciudad con clima muy brumoso o nublado la mayor parte del año, a qué turista le interesará estar en un piso desde donde no puede ver nada salvo que tenga suerte del clima, más de 30 pisos estás tocando la neblina limeña... o me equivoco?
> 
> De todas maneras quiero expresar mi alegría al ver nuevas inversiones en la construcción que por largo tiempo en el Peú estuvo casi ausente (años '80 - '90).


bueno, estando en un foro de arquitectura, entre los gustos de los usuarios esta la pasion por los edificios de altura, como mi caso, me encanta que se construyan edificios de altura, sabiendo que no es relevante, es solo mi gusto, y por supuesto, siempre que viajo, busco el hotel mas alto donde hospedarme


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

muy buena noticia la te este edificio en san isidro Y OJUALA CUANDO TERMINEN LAS OBRAS EN LA COSTA VERDE alla alunas empresas que decidan construir en el acantilado de la costa rascacielos por que lima tiene una grandiosa vista con la costa verde que muchos paises quisieran tener con ese verde del pasto!!! se veria bravoteee con unos rascacielos tipo copacabana en rio! BUENO LOS DEJO CON LA IMAGINACION ABIERTA jojojooooooooooii!.........


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> bueno, estando en un foro de arquitectura, entre los gustos de los usuarios esta la pasion por los edificios de altura, como mi caso, me encanta que se construyan edificios de altura, sabiendo que no es relevante, es solo mi gusto, y por supuesto, siempre que viajo, busco el hotel mas alto donde hospedarme


Ese no es mi caso...al diablo con la altura, lo que vale es el diseño. Arquitectura y altura no van de la mano...jamás han ido de la mano....ni que fueran gay...jajaja


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No son gays pero se complementan.


----------



## XgaX (Nov 17, 2005)

PEro igual no sería el más alto ni de sudamerica ni de LA.

porque antes el hilton, que ya no es el hilton de bogotá, mide 168 mts, y el hotel torre de cali son como 188mts. Y cómo su nombre lo dice, queda en cali, la tercera ciudad colombiana.

Pero igual, eso es muy bueno por Perú, pero sigo diciendo, perú está muy centralizado man!!!! Lima tiene como el 30% de la población y el resto de las ciudades no tienen casi edificios pues, deberían invertir arto alemenos en la segunda man. 

Acá en colombia, en mi ciudad que es como la 10 del país, están construyendo 3 malls...

bueno, no lo tomen a mal, no es una provocación.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

que sensacionalista.....esto solo se lo creen los brutos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

XgaX said:


> Acá en colombia, en mi ciudad que es como la 10 del país, están construyendo 3 malls...
> .


q gracioso...nos cuentas esto como si nos importara.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

digo lo mismo..... no nos interesa los malls en tu ciudad.... aparte que el hotel no se considerara en pisos sino en metros, a parte se que muchos hoteles que son muy altos comparten pisos con otras cosas (oficinas, departamentos, que se yo), por lo tanto no se les puede considerar como "los mas altos".

y ademas... que tanta "arrogancia" de otros en tratar de desmentir lo que dijo un ejecutivo de la empresa hotelera... ademas de que nisiquiera sabemos que diseño tendra, puede que tenga una enorme antena que determine su mayor altura, o teniendo 38 pisos puede superar al bombardeo de hoteles latinoamericanos que han llegado a este thread (un caso: las torres petronas tienen 88 pìsos, pero son mas altas que la torre sears de chicago que tiene 110 o 112 no recuerdo XD... hay mucha diferencia pero es sencillamente ponerse a analizar, si los ejecutivos lo dijeron, y ha salido por todos lados, es porque ha de ser cierto... sino hasta los podrian denunciar.)


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

XgaX said:


> PEro igual no sería el más alto ni de sudamerica ni de LA.
> 
> porque antes el hilton, que ya no es el hilton de bogotá, mide 168 mts, y el hotel torre de cali son como 188mts. Y cómo su nombre lo dice, queda en cali, la tercera ciudad colombiana.
> 
> ...


Que crees? que somos brutos y no nos damos cuenta? ultimamente los colombianos estan más antipáticos con nosotros, bueno ya les pasara la ruler


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

ahhh y les tengo noticias sobre el hotel (para no desviar el tema)

El hotel esta pronto a construirse, puesto que mi tio trabaja en "administracion de empresas" del grupo brescia y el me habia comunicado del hotel desde antes... se tiene planeado que cuando termine toda la mudanza de ae, se comience a construir el hotel, ademas que terrenos vacios o sin uso estan siendo comprados... uno de ellos sera un centro comercial (sin confirmar).


----------



## XgaX (Nov 17, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Que crees? que somos brutos y no nos damos cuenta? ultimamente los colombianos estan más antipáticos con nosotros, bueno ya les pasara la ruler


Bah, yo tengo un amigo de lima y a mí que me va a interesar agarrarme con uds.
Antipáticos son uds, pff, yo puedo decir lo que quiera desde que esté entre las reglas.

PD: Yo vivo en la ciudad número 11 o 12 de importancia en colombia, osea...


----------



## Jordi (Jul 28, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Que crees? que somos brutos y no nos damos cuenta? ultimamente los colombianos estan más antipáticos con nosotros, bueno ya les pasara la ruler


No son brutos pero tampoco para que traten así a XgaX, él no lo dijo de malas maneras. En todo caso que disfruten de su hotel, a mí también me da igual.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jordi said:


> No son brutos pero tampoco para que traten así a XgaX, él no lo dijo de malas maneras. En todo caso que disfruten de su hotel, a mí también me da igual.


Entonces no entres a Incascrapers ps!! Jajaja...lo dices como si el thread estuviera en el foro internacional.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

XgaX said:


> PD: Yo vivo en la ciudad número 11 o 12 de importancia en colombia, osea...


osea...I know! We don't care!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> ahhh y les tengo noticias sobre el hotel (para no desviar el tema)
> 
> El hotel esta pronto a construirse, puesto que mi tio trabaja en "administracion de empresas" del grupo brescia y el me habia comunicado del hotel desde antes... se tiene planeado que cuando termine toda la mudanza de ae, se comience a construir el hotel, ademas que terrenos vacios o sin uso estan siendo comprados... uno de ellos sera un centro comercial (sin confirmar).


Ahhh que buena noticia. El centro comercial va a ser uno pequeño, como una galería comercial con boutiques.


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

El hotel Marriot de Santiago de Chile tiene mas de 140 metros de altura y 40 pisos










:cheers:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Este...para tal caso ese edificio no es solo hotel, sino tambien de oficinas...

En todo caso el tema trata del hotel Libertador de Lima. Ya han puesto como 3 fotos del hotel Marriott de Santiago, y el thread no trata de eso.


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

creo ke estan facinados con el hotel Marriot de santiago algunos amigos....hahahahaha


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

una pregunta ... que no hay un hotel libertador en Lima ? , en San Isidro ? ,, van a ser dos libertadores en Lima ? , o no son de la misma cadena ?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sip, hay un hotel Libertador frente al Hotel Los Delfines, al costado del Country Club. 

Van a ser dos hoteles Libertador en Lima.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

pues van a tener que cambiarle el nombre ( o agragarle algo al nombre ) a uno de los dos , porque va a ser muy confuso !! ,, pero pues a la cadena Libertador le esta llendo muy bine al parecer , para que en dos anios ( probablemente ) tenga dos hoteles 5 estrellas !!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Exrexnotex said:


> pues van a tener que cambiarle el nombre ( o agragarle algo al nombre ) a uno de los dos , porque va a ser muy confuso !! ,, pero pues a la cadena Libertador le esta llendo muy bine al parecer , para que en dos anios ( probablemente ) tenga dos hoteles 5 estrellas !!


Bueno, pero es normal...digo, cuantos Holiday Inns o Marriotts hay en Nueva York? uffff....jajaja. Es cosa de preguntar x la dirección.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

oh si eso si ! ,, seria gracioso si alguien planeara su estadia en el hotel libertador lima ,, pensando en el imponente y moderno edifico del nuevo libertdaor ,pero al llegar a Lima darse cuenta que su reservacion es en el otro ! jaja !! , no que el otro sea malo ! si no que vino por el nuevo y lo llevaron al " viejo " !! , jaja ! ,, epro no hay mucha diferencia porque los dos son 5 etrellas !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me muero por ver ese hotel terminado.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

no se me hace nada cuerdo hacer un edificio TAN GRANDE....solo para habitaciones de hotel....simplemente no es necesario...hay una sobreoferta de habitaciones en lima....para que hacer un edificio solo de habitaciones de hotel tan alto?..debe ser mixto...DE TODAS MANERAS


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> no se me hace nada cuerdo hacer un edificio TAN GRANDE....solo para habitaciones de hotel....simplemente no es necesario...hay una sobreoferta de habitaciones en lima....para que hacer un edificio solo de habitaciones de hotel tan alto?..debe ser mixto...DE TODAS MANERAS


Mmm...puede ser ah...es mas, creo que sí va a ser mixto...Hotel-Centro Convenciones-Galería Comercial-oficinas...


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

y dale con el marriot de santiago.... pffff... weno almenos ia se volvio al tema principal ^^


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

J Block said:


> Mmm...puede ser ah...es mas, creo que sí va a ser mixto...Hotel-Centro Convenciones-Galería Comercial-oficinas...


yo tambien creo que sea mixto ! , por una , ley que en el 2005 los hoteles 5 estrellas fueron ocupados a un 75 % de su capacidad ! , osea creo que no haya demana para 40 pisos de hoteles ( espero estar equivocado ) , por dos , este metodo de hotel - oficinas - galerias comerical - eh incluso apartamentos esta resaltando mucho aca ( Baltimore ) , aca en la ciudad hay 3 proyectos de este tipo de edificios el mas grande de 214 metros!! pero estos proyectos siempre suelen tener exito , y quien sabe tal vez el libertador de el ejemplo a seguir para que se construyan mas edificios mixtos de este tipo !!


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

Imanolsoliman said:


> y dale con el marriot de santiago.... pffff... weno almenos ia se volvio al tema principal ^^


pues un titulo tan errado como ese...obviamente va a tener respuestas de gente que tiene datos reales para negar su veracidad....


----------



## BHK27 (Mar 25, 2006)

Bueno, supongo que no se ha sabido nada mas sobre este proyecto? Le pregunte a varios amigos que trabajan en companias que proveen de chillers y equipos de aire acondicionado a grandes proyectos en Peru y nadie sabia nada sobre este proyecto. Aunque claro quiza sea muy pronto para esta fase en la construccion.


----------



## Kronos (Oct 7, 2005)

Las compañias esperan el fin de las eleciones para ver quien a ganado
Si gana ollanta no hay hotel , si gana lourdes si hay hotel.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Edit:qua paso??? :runaway:


----------



## runasimi (Mar 26, 2006)

que bien que vayan a construir hoteles aunque no deberian de quitar las areas verdes y solo poner edificios pero en fin hay que confiar en que lo van a realizar!!!!!!!!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

hey bannearon a Bratzo ... ,, ahora que hizo !?


----------

